# FreeBSD 10: Problems configuring CARP



## gimpel (Apr 28, 2015)

As a first test of carp(4) I manually create an alias:
`ifconfig bce0 10.0.8.23 netmask 255.255.255.0 alias vhid 2`

giving


```
inet 10.0.8.23 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.8.255 vhid 2
  ...
  carp: MASTER vhid 2 advbase 1 advskew 0
```

Pinging the CARP address I only get responses when pinging  from the local machine. Otherwise there is no response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2015)

What IP address does the interface have (without CARP)?


----------



## gimpel (Apr 28, 2015)

From `ifconfig`:

```
inet 10.0.8.55 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.8.255
```


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 28, 2015)

If it's a VM you may need to allow promiscuous mode in the interface settings.
Although using the bce driver doesn't really suggest a virtual network interface.


----------



## gimpel (Apr 29, 2015)

Below the interface configuration,  promiscuous mode seems activated(?)


```
bce0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=c01bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE>
```

tcpdump works.


----------

